# Strap trap to tree



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't kill any trees. 

Straps, wire, string or rope all work. 

I throw the spool of 220 lb trout line string from walmart (fishing section) over a selected branch on a selected tree. Tie the string to eye screws on the top to hold down the lid (the string also goes under the trap for support). Hoist it up. Tie it off to the tree trunk. I use to hang 50 plus traps so I don't have time to waste just need to get it done. 

I also find I catch more swarms on trap high in the trees, 8-20 ft, make sure there are level left to right for comb drawing.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, great system Flower Planter


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

there's a photo in this thread showing how i do it with 2 ratchet straps and a homemade tree stand:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?295592-flatrockboy-s-swarm-trap-stand

i back my pick up truck to the tree and work off the bed. puts the trap up about 8 feet or so.


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

I use a French cleat if I catch a swarm I lift off the trap and replace it with another


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 3 old climbing tree stands that I'm going to use for swarm trap stands this year. Each one has a top and bottom section so I can hang 2 traps with one stand. I'll remove them from the tree after swarm season. Should be no damage to the tree, very stable and fairly easy to level.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I use the french cleat on a board that I strap to the tree and I have one on the swarm trap.
That way when a swarm moves in I can remove the trap and hang another in it's place.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

No need for nails or screws. A rope or wire over a limb will keep it from slipping vertically. A ratchet strap to hold it snug to the tree and keep it from swinging in the breeze. The cheap one inch ratchet straps are plenty strong for this .


----------



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

@FlowerPlanter Do those hanging traps from the limbs swing in the breeze? From the looks of it they do.

Do the bees not need a swarm trap to be stable? I guess I sort of assumed it would, but maybe it doesn't. What is your experience with catching swarms with swinging traps versus rigid? Obviously it worked in the picture.

Chuck


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I mount a 1x8 on all my traps with a 2 inch hole in it. If I can find a branch I can reach to slide it over, I do that, then ratchet strap it to the tree. If there is not a limb on the tree I can use I drive a nail a few inches into the tree. I have always used screw in type steps on tree stands with no noticeable issues so I assume driving one nail into the tree won't do any long term damage. Either way I use a ratchet strap to pull it tight to the tree and keep it level as possible.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

chazman said:


> @FlowerPlanter Do those hanging traps from the limbs swing in the breeze? From the looks of it they do.


Not usually, this one was probably in the process of being lowered for the cut out I had to do and stop for pictures. 



chazman said:


> Do the bees not need a swarm trap to be stable?


Yes, I usually hoist right to the limb, sometimes I may use the trunk or pull it in to branches to stabilize it. 



chazman said:


> experience with catching swarms with swinging traps versus rigid?


I did have one trap my first year hung really high, after it captured a swarm when full of bees/honey it stretched the string to where is would spin freely. Not real fast but maybe one rotation every few seconds. The bees were waiting at each end hovering there until it was there turn to enter the hive. Like a traffic light. I am guessing the side they ordinated to is the side they would enter. Kinda funny to watch.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I put 18 out this past weekend. Used a ratchet strap for more than half. Just ratched onto the tree trunk and leveled with a tree limb between the trap and tree. The ratchet strap tightened up sufficiently to make it very stable. Most had a cleat on the ends of the box. These were mostly nuc sized boxes.


----------

